# Coosawatte wma



## brandonsc (Nov 10, 2015)

Me and my dad both got draw for the first hint this up coming weekend who else got drew? I hunted it two years ago and killed a funky racked 6 pointer. The weather is going to be perfect Friday and Saturday


----------



## Coosawattee (Dec 14, 2015)

Do any good? I got drawed for the December hunt. Hoping to find one.


----------



## brandonsc (Dec 14, 2015)

Saw some does never saw big boy like I was waiting for


----------

